# Dark Night of the Scarecrow (1981)



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

"Bubba didn't do it!"

A mailman and his posse chase down the local mentally handicapped dude that's accused of killing a small girl. This scared me as a child.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Loved it myself!

Their was another called "ScareCrows" cool scenes with killer scarecrows.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I remember this myself.....poor Bubba!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that was creeepy!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweet! The flick is being released on DVD this fall - grab your copy on September 28th just in time for All Hallows!

One of my all time favorite made for TV horror flicks.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15154


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI-it was available a couple of years ago...might still be copies out there so you may not have to wait.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I loved that movie


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow! I remember seeing this but I couldn't remember the movie title. I think it was my first horror movie.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

back when you were a lil haunti lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

morbid mike said:


> back when you were a lil haunti lol


Yes, back when I was a haunt-let.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is one of my all time favorite horror movies!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A friend of mine likes this movie but I have never been able to locate it but it has been a while. I need to do another search to see if a used one pops-up.

(OK, it is up for sale at wally world. First time I have seen it available.)


----------



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

I watched this movie back when I was just a teen and I don't think I've ever looked at scarecrows the same since! Super creepy show!


----------

